# piarde



## LGF

Bonsoir à tous,

Je traduis un lettre libre de la MSA et il y a un mot très difficil à traduire "piarde".

Contexte: "la somme de XXX euros qui avait été prélevé pour commencer à solder la piarde XXX euros".

J'ai essayé de trouver la traduction mais Je n'ai que trouvé la definition. Il s'agit d'un instrument agricole qui se composait d'un fer courbe, pointu d'un côté, tranchant de l'autre, et fixé au bout d'un long manche.Il servait à creuser des rigoles d'irrigation dans les prés. V.

Aidez-moi! svp!


----------



## Pinairun

LGF said:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je traduis un lettre libre de la MSA et il y a un mot très difficil à traduire "piarde".
> 
> Contexte: "la somme de XXX euros qui avait été prélevé pour commencer à solder la piarde XXX euros".
> 
> J'ai essayé de trouver la traduction mais Je n'ai que trouvé la definition. Il s'agit d'un instrument agricole qui se composait d'un fer courbe, pointu d'un côté, tranchant de l'autre, et fixé au bout d'un long manche.Il servait à creuser des rigoles d'irrigation dans les prés. V.
> 
> Aidez-moi! svp!


 
De aperos agrícolas no tengo ni idea (ni de otras muchas cosas, tampoco), pero he encontrado que aquí dicen que "piarde" es como llaman en la Vienne (francés _patois_) a la "pioche".

Una "pioche"  puede ser una espiocha, o zapapico, en español.
Si pasamos a la página de la Wiki en francés, encontramos esta misma  herramienta, que allí llaman "pioche".

A ver si hay suerte y es lo que buscas.
Un saludo


----------



## Paquita

Regarde dans notre dictionnaire la définition du "zapapico" que te propose Pinairun


> *apico *
> 
> 
> 
> m. Herramienta semejante al pico,  con mango de madera y dos bocas opuestas, terminada una en punta y la  otra en corte angosto:


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Buenas tardes:

No quiero ser aguafiestas pero me temo que aquí no se trata de ningún apero.

Me gustaría algo más de frase y de contexto pero _piarde_ tiene también otro significado: ¡clic!


----------



## LGF

Merci beaucoup traducteurs pour votre aide. Mais, J'ai une doute, dans le contexte que Je vous offre, fait-il sense?

"la somme de XXX euros qui avait été prélevé pour commencer à solder la piarde XXX euros"

"la cantidad de XXX euros que había sido extraída para comenzar a saldar el zapapico XXX euros"


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Hola LGF:

Como decía en mi mensaje anterior, me gustaría más detalles.

¿Por qué no pones la frase completa con las cifras?

A mí no me cuadra lo del zapapico, sobre todo con *solder.*


----------



## LGF

Athos de Tracia said:


> Buenas tardes:
> 
> No quiero ser aguafiestas pero me temo que aquí no se trata de ningún apero.
> 
> Me gustaría algo más de frase y de contexto pero _piarde_ tiene también otro significado: ¡clic!



El texto es una carta de la MSA procedente de Laon en donde se hace referencia a una carta anteriormente recibida y que dice:
"En effet, nous n'avons jamais reversé la somme de XXX euros car celle-ci était un indu, nous l'avons tout simplement annulée la dette mais reversé la somme de XXX euros qui avait été prélevé pour commencer à solder la piarde XXX euros".

No hay ninguna pista en ambos documentos de a qué hace referencia ese término. Por eso mi calentadero de cabeza. He incluso pensado que se trata de un error de ortografía, pues ambos documentos tenían muchas erratas (palabras juntas).


----------



## Athos de Tracia

Insisto: 

Estos XXX euros ¿Cuántos son?


----------



## LGF

Athos de Tracia said:


> Insisto:
> 
> Estos XXX euros ¿Cuántos son?



aproximadamente 500 euros.


----------



## Athos de Tracia

LGF said:


> aproximadamente 500 euros.


 
No puede ser un zapapico. Creo más bien que va en el sentido de mi mensaje anterior.

Ahora bien, no sé si se puede traducir _piarde_ por *turbera*.


----------



## LGF

Athos de Tracia said:


> No puede ser un zapapico. Creo más bien que va en el sentido de mi mensaje anterior.
> 
> Ahora bien, no sé si se puede traducir _piarde_ por *turbera*.



Turbera es un tipo de humedal, ¿hará referencia a eso?


----------



## Pinairun

Athos de Tracia said:


> No puede ser un zapapico. Creo más bien que va en el sentido de mi mensaje anterior.
> 
> Ahora bien, no sé si se puede traducir _piarde_ por *turbera*.


 
¡No, es cierto, demasiados euros para un humilde zapapico!


----------



## Gévy

Hola LGF:

Perdona mi ignorancia pero... ¿qué es la MSA?

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Pinairun

Mutualité Sociale Agricole?


----------



## Athos de Tracia

LGF said:


> Turbera es un tipo de humedal, ¿hará referencia a eso?


 
Sí. Vuelvo a repetir el enlace que puse antes que contiene una foto.



> Piarde: ancien lieu d'extraction de la tourbe


 
Fuente: ¡clic!


----------



## LGF

Pinairun said:


> Mutualité Sociale Agricole?



¡Sí eso es MSA!


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Merci, c'était la première chose à savoir pour le contexte.

On donne sur ce document une autre définition de *piarde*:





> *piarde : plan d’eau peu profond


Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LGF

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Merci, c'était la première chose à savoir pour le contexte.
> 
> On donne sur ce document une autre définition de *piarde*:Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Aquí tenéis algo de más contexto que aparece en la otra carta:
"nous avons versé en date XX la somme XX sur le compte de cet assuré (...) En effet, nous avons annulé la dette de "500" euros et remboursé la somme de XX euros qui avait été prélevée sur la pension de celui-ci"

Espero que sea de ayuda. Tengo que entregar la traducción a la agencia y no puedo contactar con el cliente para saber a qué se refieren con "piarde".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Es lo que en gallego llamamos braña. En español sería un humedal. Me intriga la etimología: desde que vi la foto con los postes hincados me viene a la cabeza una base latinovulgar *_pilaria_. Repasaré los antiguos patois y variedades a ver si encuentro una modalidad galorromance que _pierda /l/ intervocálica_ y desarrolle -_rya > -rda > -rde_


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Lo cierto es que debe de tener algún otro sentido de tipo económico. No me cuadra nada lo que hemos encontrado hasta ahora con las frases que nos das. Seguimos buscando.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LGF

Gévy said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo cierto es que debe de tener algún otro sentido de tipo económico. No me cuadra nada lo que hemos encontrado hasta ahora con las frases que nos das. Seguimos buscando.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Llevo todo el día con el dichoso término. Yo creo que "piarde" es quizás "piar de XXX euros". Es raro que pongan el precio directamente sin preposición.


----------



## Gévy

Hola.

Puede tratarse de una errata, efectivamente. Existe un tipo de préstamo que se llama "le pair":





> Chaque emprunt obligataire est caractérisé par :
> *Sa valeur nominale :* également appelée _"le pair"_,    elle représente le capital emprunté.
> 
> http://www.decformations.com/comptabilite/emprunts_obligataires.php


Pero sería cambiar muchas cosas: 
- el artículo
- el orden de las letras
- la división en 2 palabras.

No sé si no es mucho aventurar....

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LGF

Pues no sé la verdad por qué optar al final. O decirle a la agencia que antes de entregar la traducción que pregunte al cliente que de que es esa cantidad de euros...

Pero se supone que según el contexto que propuse anteriormente los 500 euros es una cantidad que fue anulada porque era una deuda "dette" y le reembolsaron los 20 euros que le habían quitado de la pensión para comenzar con el procedimiento.


----------



## Gévy

Hola de nuevo.

Yo que tú pediría explicaciones antes de traducir. Los fallos en traducciones de tipo jurídico pueden ser realmente problemáticos. Más vale asegurarse antes que traducir cualquier cosa. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## LGF

Lo he notificado a la agencia, que antes de entregar la traducción al cliente, que la recoge mañana, que le pregunte de dónde viene esa cantidad en euros. Que falta contexto y como ambas cartas están repletas de erratas podría darse un falso sentido.


----------

